# Anyone going abroad for IVF? Reprofit, Kaali, Copenhagen, Greece, Turkey?



## tommy38

Hi,  I was wondering if anyone is going abroad for IVF?

I have read lots of posts and researched clinics but can't seem to make a decision, it's so difficult just looking at their website.

I am 38 and we are using own eggs and sperm. I have a blocked fallopian tube. We are using own eggs and sperm so a clinic with donor eggs isn't such a big deal for us. (so far anyway)

I have been looking at Reprofit, Kaali in Budapest, The Copenhagen Fertility Centre that have 3x cycle for 4,500 pounds, and others in Greece and Turkey.  They all look good, then I see a clinic in Norway has good reviews and I start all over again.

Is anyone in the same boat?  Has anyone here had a few tries at clinics abraod and could say, don't go there, defs go to that one.  Any info would be great.
Thanks!


----------



## 7november

hi tommy, 

I am being t/t at Kaali institute in Budapest. I hasd hsg ans was told both side blocked tubes but laproscopy confirmed all fine, it was false positive.
They are really good. Dr Kovacs personally replies to all the e-mails, very professional, saw him in june with my husband, really professional and useful advice. looking atmy history suggested we try IUI first. deals with all your questions and advises professionally, Only 1 receptionist and may be 1-2 nurses speak english but yoy don't realise that as you are alweays directly put through to Dr KOVACS.
CLINIC IS NICE, NOT TOO LONG WAITING, Dr Kovacs very helpful in arranging your appts in a way that you can make your trip short. Saw him again for IUI  in july. everything fine, still waiting for otd...
Things I like about this clinic are: no money making business, set prices IUI: 45,000 HUNGARIAN FRANKS(150GBP), scans and everything included, medication - pharmacy on site but Dr Kovacs can give you a list of other pharmacies if you need them in cool bag/storage. 
Ver helpful Consultant, responds to e-mail within hours sometimes straight away , I e-mailed few clinics on same day and you would not believe it some of them( greece) took a week to respond and e-mail was sent by an admin/relations person, not by any medico so felt it was useless giving them whole story in e-mail
Hope you find it helpful I will definately recommend Kaali


----------



## LV.

I have to agree with Winsome, Serum are an amazing clinic. I've cycled at the Jinemed in Istanbul (great clinic, highly recommended) SIRM In Las Vegas (great clinic but hugely expensive) and Serum, Athens and have to say the care at Serum is just amazing and I'd put them above all the others. Penny (the clinic director) looks at each case individually and works tirelessly for her ladies to achieve success and whilst they seem to do a lot of DE cycles don't let that put you off. I wish I'd gone there at the start of my journey.

LV xx


----------



## tommy38

Thank you ever so much ladies for taking the time to reply.  I think it has totally changed my clinic choice and maybe my future.

7november, I got a really good fast response from Dr Kovacs, he also mentioned treating a borderline thyroid problem (no medication on the NHS).  I think it is an excellent clinic.  You also gave me hope that maybe my test was a false positive too, but having a history of C (Chlamydia) I was told that the hairs that carry sperm inside the good tube might be damaged too. I have to be realistic.  You are very lucky being 32 and being advised IUI, I would definitely go to Kaali if I was your age. I now realise at 38 I probably need a clinic that can offer doner eggs, will try with my own eggs but the odds are not good.  Keep posting and let me know how it goes, fingers crossed.

W1insome, the link you posted was invaluable, I was reading all about Serum last night and got so excited. It seems just the right clinic for me.  They do a special C test, maybe I still have Chlamydia!  Years ago on the NHS they just gave me a course of antibiotics and didn't do a follow up test to see if it had gone.  I also like that  Serum can do low stims as I have been told I may be a candidate for hyperstimulation, which can result in death.  So that is important to me.  They seem to cover all immunilogical problems, deal with difficult cases, have DE if I need them. I have pretty much decided to go to Serum.  I actually used to live in Athens for a year and I lived right next to the clinic!  It just all seemed to fit together for me.  Thanks so much.  I had just looked over their website before, but all the info in the posts, show they offer so much more. Can't thank you enough for letting me know about Serum. Where are you getting tx?  Have you ever done PGD?  

Ladyverte, congratulations on your wriggler!  Wow I wonder if I will ever get there.  I think you are right Serum seems like an excellent clinic.  I feel like any problems that may arise they can deal with.  At the moment we just have basic tests done and we already know I have a blocked tube, borderline hypothyroidism (not medicated on the NHS) and DP has 2% morphology, so I guess ICSI will be needed.  I was also looking at Jinemed, it has an excellent reputation, but since I used to live near to the clinic in Ambelokipi we are going there, hopefully in September.  I feel so postive and happy, ready to get super healthy to start treatment. Thank you, I think Serum are  totally right for my case. Brilliant that they do 2 x cycle for 4,000 euros and we can have a lovely Greek island holiday too.  I think buying 2 at the same time takes the pressure off a bit. Where did you stay when you were over there?  I noticed you changed from DEIVF to DSIUI and got pregnant, that is quite a change did Serum look at your case and change your course of tx?

Thank you, thank you, thank all of you  

p.s. How do you find threads when I put Serum or anything into the search option it doesn't work?  Also how do you write the pink information about yourself below your posts?  Total newbie!


----------



## LV.

Hi Tommy,

The Serum thread is in the Greece section here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=372.0 have a nose around that section as there's a beginners guide to Serum and some hotel info etc The Serum thread itself is very active and you'll get lots of info there too. If your'e doing OE you can ask Penny about using the clinic apartments, I think she has 2 of them (although might only be one) and they are right near to the clinic which is very handy when you are having scans/ bloods etc every day. Depends on whether you'd prefer to be near the "action" or to the clinic I suppose.

Yep, Serum were the first clinic to suggest we seriously needed to look at donor sperm. They were the first one to do any analysis on DH's swimmers our previous clinics didn't do this as it wasn't "procedure" and our whole journey was focused on my eggs being scrambled! So yes, we had a failed DE cycle first (although Penny really through we should be using donor sperm formt he off) and then the DSIUI at Penny's recommendation which brought our success. Penny is just amazing, she did stuff for free for us too including offering a dummy cycle with one of her back up donors to test the quality of a frozen sperm sample we transported over there to see if we could rely on them (we couldn't), something other clinics wouldn't dream of. She's very thorough *before* you start tx ensuring you the best possible chance of success and likes her ladies to have a saline scan followed by a hysto if the saline scan shows up anything untoward and also a test for hidden chlamydia which you won't find done elsewhere and many ladies find to be the route of their problems.

Best of luck and let me know if I can help with anything else
LV xxx


----------



## chkymoo

Hi  can anyone help, I have tried to contact SERUM twice now and still not heard anything back.... Can anyone recommend anywhere else overseas that may specialise in embryo implantation


----------



## LV.

Hi,


Serum are closed for (a very well earned) summer break atm, I believe they are back in September. They are worth the wait though, promise! 


xxx


----------

